# Bullet points of proper hermeneutics.



## dece870717 (Mar 9, 2017)

Does anyone know of/have a list pointing out the different things that are used to do right hermeneutics? Like, if you wanted to quickly explain to a non-Christian what reading the Bible the right way involves. Here's a short list I could come up with; 

- Reading verses within their context.

- Reading and understanding passages without always limiting the passages context by chapter divisions.

- Understanding what is said in light of historical context. As what is often written or said means what it meant to those that it was spoken/written to/how those people at that time would have understood it.

- Identifying literal language over and against poetic language, figurative language, figures of speech, parables, and analogies.

- Understanding the original language when necessary and the grammar being used.

If there isn't a list, maybe some others reading this could add to or adjust what I've already written down.


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 9, 2017)

dece870717 said:


> Does anyone know of/have a list pointing out the different things that are used to do right hermeneutics? Like, if you wanted to quickly explain to a non-Christian what reading the Bible the right way involves. Here's a short list I could come up with;
> 
> - Reading verses within their context.
> 
> ...


Good list that you have here, and would just add to it to have someone read through the entire book in one setting if possible, and to write down any general impressions of main themes or main concepts author keeps bring up in the book. 
Then do a chapter by chapter analysis within the book, highlight main themes of interest. The focus on those individual themes throughout that book, and then branch out to those main themes within each book of the author, and then spread out to the New testament, and then the Old testament on a whole.

This would be doing more of a biblical theology viewpoint of the scriptures.
Also is helpful to read various good translations on the same passage, to get a feel for what was being stated and meant.


----------



## Gforce9 (Mar 9, 2017)

Daniel,
There is a recent post that is very similar (sorry, I don't recall the name or I would link it). It should be on the first page or two of "recent posts". Some good resources were mentioned......


----------



## Jack K (Mar 9, 2017)

In a sense, this comes under context. But it helps to specifically point out that the main instruction the Bible itself gives is to read all of it as being about Christ. He and his gospel are the broadest, grand context.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cymro (Mar 9, 2017)

One Puritan wrote that the Bible is to be read with the same Spirit with which it was written. But you are interested how an unbeliever should approach it. Well the Master said ,search the scriptures, for they are they which testify of me. I would urge an unbeliever to search for the pearl of greatest price, and to truly seek and he will surely find. The Lord said, that the law, the prophets and the Psalms concerned Him. Read the scriptures praying as those of old who asked, we would see Jesus. So I would echo Jack's contribution , the word of God is quick and powerful and the unbeliever is to receive with meekness the engrafted word.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 9, 2017)

There is a really good book by Seakle Greijdanus on biblical principles for hermeneutics. Sadly, it's in Dutch and has never been translated. But...I do have an English summary here. I think it's a solid presuppositional approach to the matter.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mgkortus (Mar 9, 2017)

The one overarching rule of interpretation: Scripture interprets Scripture.
In addition, there are three different aspects to proper interpretation of Scripture.

Spiritual Aspect of Interpretation
The Holy Spirit is the author of Scripture. Therefore, there is a spiritual aspect to interpretation.
1.Exegesis must be done in the context of the regula fidei (the rule of faith). Go to the Scriptures through the confessions.
2.The work of exegesis must be done in light of the historical development of revelation.
3.Canonical significance of each book is determinative for the interpretation of its texts.
4.Difficult passages must be interpreted in light of easier passages.
5.Scripture determines the meaning of its own vocabulary and concepts.
6.The exegesis must determine the one main thought that the Spirit intends in the text.

Grammatical Aspect of Interpretation
These rules flow out of the fact that Scripture was written by ordinary men (inspired by God) in human language. Thus, there is a grammatical aspect to interpretation.
1.The ordinary rules of grammar, syntax, and logic apply to Scriptural interpretation.
2.The literal meaning of the text is the correct one.
3.A passage must be interpreted in light of its context.
4.The meaning of words must be given detailed attention
5.A word appearing more than once in the same context has the same meaning unless the passage itself indicates a change of meaning.

Historical Aspect of Interpretation
The Bible arose out of historical circumstances. Each book was written for a different people, with a different way of life, in a distant time, and with historical purposes. Due to this, there are different kinds of books. Thus, there is a historical aspect to interpretation.
1.Whenever possible, the purpose and plan of the book must be ascertained and the passage within it interpreted in light of that purpose and plan.
2.The exegete must put himself as much as possible within the historical situation, which existed when the book was written, and try to understand the viewpoint and situation.
3.The type of literature with which one is dealing must be taken into account and interpreted accordingly.
4.Though the revelation was given in history, it must be remembered that Scripture is for the church of all ages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dece870717 (Mar 10, 2017)

mgkortus said:


> The one overarching rule of interpretation: Scripture interprets Scripture.
> In addition, there are three different aspects to proper interpretation of Scripture.
> 
> Spiritual Aspect of Interpretation
> ...



This is great, thank you!


----------

